# 1st AMD Build for me.



## Robotguts (Mar 20, 2010)

I`ve just bought a 555BE amd cpu,and matching it up with the GA890GPA Motherboard.
Iv`e been reading all about the potential of this chip. now to see for myself.
Wont be able to start the build untill I get the new board in 2-3 weeks (PCCG).
I will match it up straight away with the Prolimatech-Megahalems cpu cooler.(temp)
really want to watercool this rig so thats where I`m heading with this build.
had good success with the last Ati Build now AMD`s turn.just for fun.
I am still out about the memory,?? though. all advice welcome and taken onboard thanks .


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 20, 2010)

Good luck with the build.

Not sure what you are looking to get from the post, but welcome to TPU.

There are no voltage limitations with AMD, so RAM is completely open.  I recommend the set in my Specs if you have not even looked for RAM.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 21, 2010)

G-Skill is very good memory and does not cost a fortune, 

find some low latency ripjaws, like 1600mhz 7-8-7 or similar


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> G-Skill is very good memory and does not cost a fortune,
> 
> find some low latency ripjaws, like 1600mhz 7-8-7 or similar



Yeah I agree with Don, G.skill Ripjaws are good and overclock well. 

Welcome to TPU!


----------



## Melvis (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to TPU and you will have fun with that AMD (i hope) easy to use 

And your an Aussie yay


----------



## Robotguts (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks guys for the input ,Yes the g-Skill seem good and are pretty affordable, and the 1600 is probably the way I`ll go.
already using 6 gb of Corsair  ddr2 1066, so I `m wanting the ddr3 upgrade with this build.(eventually) originally I1ll start the build with the 6 gb of DDr2 1066 and later upgrade to what i`ve decided then. 1 or 2 months maybe.
its good to see others system specs to get the idea of capabilities excetera.

Low latency too,yes i`m learning   (constantly).


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 21, 2010)

welcome to TPU, good luck with your build.


----------



## Robotguts (Mar 21, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Welcome to TPU and you will have fun with that AMD (i hope) easy to use
> 
> And your an Aussie yay


Oi Oi Oi !


----------



## Robotguts (May 7, 2010)

Hi all, Haven`t posted since I got my rig in my hands... 
Got the chip and the board and cooling all sorted out now,very happy and very surprised to be able to clock this up with all 4 cores tp 4300..not stable there. but @4000 no wukkas..4 gb GSkill 17066 ram running @1600...
I`m happy with this result...I tried x2 cores and X3 cores all Fizzed @4300---

NEXT-
     "ROG"   
I`m about to Buy My "Asus Formulae IV Motherboard." next week, they come in again Mon- I`ll pick up Friday..(PCCG) . so then we`ll see if the goodies on board can increase the 4300 of the 555.  really realy looking forward to this motherboard. month or so It will later get the "x6 1090 T Black".or maybe...:   ("The BullDozer"x8-16)

having lots of fun and leaning tons about the Bios 
---and Voltages verses Temps verses Cooling....


----------



## F430 (May 7, 2010)

Your cpu on 4.0? Nice!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2010)

Just wanted to mention, with a Megahelms you may not want to go water with the build. The 555 is a pretty cool running chip. Save yourself a few bucks.


----------



## Robotguts (May 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> G-Skill is very good memory and does not cost a fortune,
> 
> find some low latency ripjaws, like 1600mhz 7-8-7 or similar





Hey man. I Did end up getting the GSkill Ripjaws.as high as I could afford. 
   17066-2100 running @1600mhz 787/7`s through the bios pretty sweet..
Thanks again for the Good Advice.


----------



## Robotguts (May 7, 2010)

F430 said:


> Your cpu on 4.0? Nice!



 Yea man @4000.. on x2 ,x3, x4 cores. and up as far as 4300. I also saw the result of a x2 555 as high as 5600Mhz.. its only a harware issue.the chips can go further if you want to/.I`m happy with it @3800Mhz.. 4000 is only for playing with at the moment.I dont keep it on 4000 dont need to ,pumps aloing just nicely.
what more can I say, they are a great little chip, and cheap to boot.

sweet as a bun..
better get  some food into me before I crash. blue scren blue screen, my eyes hurt.


----------



## suraswami (May 7, 2010)

The 555's are easy clockers.  I got my chip to 4 Ghz with stock cooling with a cheap basically free gigabyte board stable (not game stable tho).  3.8Ghz is OCCT and Game stable.  3.9 sometimes flaky.  I have a big 4 pipe SilenX cooler to keep it cool and the other 2 cores turned on.

Have fun with it.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 7, 2010)

Congrats on your unlock, looks like you got yourself a good chip! I would scale down the voltage to less than 1.55v, it seems that AMD's max recommended is ~1.5v

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=81386


----------



## xBruce88x (May 8, 2010)

ah i remember my first AMD build... AMD-K6-2 500 O/C to 550 (not a bad overclock for back then lol)


----------



## Robotguts (May 9, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Congrats on your unlock, looks like you got yourself a good chip! I would scale down the voltage to less than 1.55v, it seems that AMD's max recommended is ~1.5v
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=81386



Thanks for that, I did get the Volts down to 1.46 seems stable @ 4030.  I`m using it as normal. played a bit of Crysis and Mass Effect 2 without a hitch.
AMD Overdrive would only clock it too 3998 do you believe , not untill another couple of attemps on and it got it to its 4030.

Did get it 4300, "CPU Speedpro" its the fastest up there so far amongst all the x4 B551s


----------



## alexsubri (May 9, 2010)

AMD 965 BE here, it's so overclock friendly. I am currently running at 3.8ghz ...I can literally start my PC and after windows load screen (20 seconds) I am at my desktop and I can open anything instantly. As well as games, I can ALT+TAB and go between programs on the go! AMD chips are affordable and best bang for your buck. I've always used Intel, up until Feb 2010


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2010)

Robotguts said:


> Thanks for that, I did get the Volts down to 1.46 seems stable @ 4030.  I`m using it as normal. played a bit of Crysis and Mass Effect 2 without a hitch.
> AMD Overdrive would only clock it too 3998 do you believe , not untill another couple of attemps on and it got it to its 4030.
> 
> Did get it 4300, "CPU Speedpro" its the fastest up there so far amongst all the x4 B551s



Run OCCT for an hour. I doubt it will still be stable. Could be wrong however. Some on TPU have very low standards of "stable". For some of these guys if it boots and runs Vantage then its "stable". But I'm old school. You need to pound that thing with linpacks and such for a few hours without a hitch for it to be truly stable.


----------



## Robotguts (May 9, 2010)

*Occt*

 I`m on it,-just downloaded OCCT VER 3.1.0 and intalled it,  I`ll be back.........

hopefully later rather than sooner............:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2010)

Robotguts said:


> I`m on it,-just downloaded OCCT VER 3.1.0 and intalled it,  I`ll be back.........
> 
> hopefully later rather than sooner............:



Make sure you quit everything before you start and do not mess with it while shes runnin'.


----------



## Robotguts (May 9, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> AMD 965 BE here, it's so overclock friendly. I am currently running at 3.8ghz ...I can literally start my PC and after windows load screen (20 seconds) I am at my desktop and I can open anything instantly. As well as games, I can ALT+TAB and go between programs on the go! AMD chips are affordable and best bang for your buck. I've always used Intel, up until Feb 2010




seem very friendly to me at the moment..I could have already killed it by pushing it so far..time will tell,not finnishing pushing it yet. but Ay what tha..thats what there for...as far as loading times go, mine to is quicker than stock, but not 20 seconds, I like that.
My ATI Q6600@2800 is qute slow compared,yes I can seem a improvement to..


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Run OCCT for an hour. I doubt it will still be stable. Could be wrong however. Some on TPU have very low standards of "stable". For some of these guys if it boots and runs Vantage then its "stable". But I'm old school. You need to pound that thing with linpacks and such for a few hours without a hitch for it to be truly stable.



I'm with you on that Mailman. Give me an hour of OCCT small fft on AMD or 1 hour of LinX on Intel, in my eyes then you're stable.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 16, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'm with you on that Mailman. Give me an hour of OCCT small fft on AMD or 1 hour of LinX on Intel, in my eyes then you're stable.



LinX has a bug (I know it is in 0.6.1 and 0.6.4 for sure) in it that will allow my i7 to pass 20 loops (about a hour) with too low volts. The give away is the low GFlop number and lower than expected temperatures. Depending on the voltage and ram used. Pretty consistent too. So, as long as you know what your temperatures and GFlop numbers are suppose to be your good.

With AMD, I can pass 1 hour of LinX and fail prime blend using 3GB of ram in 3 Hrs. Just did it earlier this evening. While slow, I use P95 extensively for AMD as with LinX for my i7. Though, if I can pass 12 Hrs of P95, I have yet to see an error afterward. So while I'm messing with settings and voltages I call it good after 12 Hrs. For a final clock, 24 Hrs P95 blend 3GB and passing 24 Hrs of memtest86+.

When I overclock, I want it stable like it was a stock clock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 16, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> LinX has a bug (I know it is in 0.6.1 and 0.6.4 for sure) in it that will allow my i7 to pass 20 loops (about a hour) with too low volts. The give away is the low GFlop number and lower than expected temperatures. Depending on the voltage and ram used. Pretty consistent too. So, as long as you know what your temperatures and GFlop numbers are suppose to be your good.
> 
> With AMD, I can pass 1 hour of LinX and fail prime blend using 3GB of ram in 3 Hrs. Just did it earlier this evening. While slow, I use P95 extensively for AMD as with LinX for my i7. Though, if I can pass 12 Hrs of P95, I have yet to see an error afterward. So while I'm messing with settings and voltages I call it good after 12 Hrs. For a final clock, 24 Hrs P95 blend 3GB and passing 24 Hrs of memtest86+.
> 
> When I overclock, I want it stable like it was a stock clock.



Thanks for the info on the low volts bit for LinX. I primarily use it to test my CPU NB Clock on this 720. What version would you recommend for this?


----------



## mastrdrver (May 18, 2010)

I would still recommend P95 over LinX depending on how stable you want your clock. I should have taken a ss becaue on saturday night I failed a P95 after about 3 hrs which had just passed LinX that took over just 1 hr to complete. Both were set to use 3gb of memory. The two versions of LinX are the only ones I've tried but I'd be surprised if any others were different. AMDs seem to be more time based than i7s.

Also, I thought I had down a overclock today since it had been running 18 Hrs P95 Blend 3gb at lunch. Soon after I left to go back to work it must have reset because I didn't have a blue screen and it was just sitting idle on the desktop like it had just booted. I checked event viewer to find out that it didn't set a blue screen and it had just rebooted. I think it was because of temperatures but I'm not sure.

If your set on using LinX though, I would go with the newest one. At least 0.6.4 since I think that is the first one that lets you select time and not just how many loops to run.


----------

